# Who Are The Most Powerful Sikh Women That We Have Today?



## badshah (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi

I found this link to 10 Sikh women that we should know about from the past, but what about the present?

Thanks

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/valarie-kaur/10-sikh-women-you-should-know_b_1353700.html#slide=806006


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 14, 2014)

badshad ji

Me thinks this thread is headed in the same direction as the thread about turbaned Sikhs and stunning women.

Stunning? In what sense?

Now here, in the thread title, you say "powerful." In what sense? Politically? Intellectually? Financially? There are powerful Sikh women in many of these categories today. The 10 Sikh women we should know about from the past were spiritually influential. 

How do you want to proceed here? Otherwise we have one of those "Pick the _'Chic' Sikh"_ contests --- which of course are a lot of fun and drive a lot of discussion - a forum admin's dream.

Let the members know what you mean by "powerful."


----------



## aristotle (Jan 14, 2014)

Well, if you are asking about Sikh women with great accomplishments, the first name that comes to my mind is Dr. Inderjeet Kaur, a qualified medical doctor and the President of All India Pingalwara Society.


----------



## badshah (Jan 15, 2014)

spnadmin said:


> badshad ji
> 
> Me thinks this thread is headed in the same direction as the thread about turbaned Sikhs and stunning women.
> 
> ...



Most influencial

I hope you guys can give modern examples rather than those that date back to prehistoric times 0


----------



## Ishna (Jan 15, 2014)

As Aristotle veerji said, Bibi Dr Inderjit Kaur is a good example, read here at Sikhiwiki: http://www.sikhiwiki.org/index.php/Bibi_Inderjit_Kaur 

Prof. Nikku Guninder Kaur Singh is another inspirational Sikh lady: http://www.sikhchic.com/people/prof_nikky_guninder_kaur_singh_honoured


----------



## aristotle (Jan 15, 2014)

Some other names I could remember:

* Anarkali Kaur Honaryar
www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anarkali_Kaur_Honaryar

* Amrita Pritam 
www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amrita_Pritam

* Amrita Shergill
www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amrita_Sher-Gil

* Snatam Kaur
www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snatam_Kaur

* Dileep Kaur Tiwana
www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dalip_Kaur_Tiwana


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 15, 2014)

badshah ji

We all date back to pre-historic times. All you have to do is read the newspaper once a week to realize that.:grinningkudi: Spiritually we are descended from the "pre-historic" kaurs too. Any of us, Singh or Kaur who chooses, finds the modern ideal of Mai Bhago or Mata Gurji inside the soul, and finds a way to be inspired to change their little part of the world. And all you have to do is read the newspaper to realize that too.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 15, 2014)

p/s I want to add a few more thoughts to this thread.

Singhs and Kaurs have Sikh women as role models. Think of the lessons taught by these women, and ask if they are universal in their importance.

If we are ever to feel empowered as saint-soldiers, and able to overcome the pain and humiliation that is a real part of our history, then it is a good idea to internalize the lessons taught by kaurs, both historical and modern. It is also a good idea to act on any scale, small or large, to put their lessons into action.

There are many examples of Sikhs who are doing that exact thing at this very moment. 

The kaurs we should know about from history ("pre-historic" as it was stated earlier) established our moral lineage in powerful ways. There is nothing out-dated about them. They took the first steps. They began the road-building. Many continue their work. It is impossible to disparage them. Their influence continues.


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Jan 16, 2014)

We'd have many more influential Kaurs if we didn't kill so many before birth.

And even more if Kaurs were given equal treatment with their brothers by their parents.


----------



## Ishna (Jan 18, 2014)

If you visit this link there is a slideshow at the end, and the last few slides feature contemporary Sikh women: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/valarie-kaur/10-sikh-women-you-should-know_b_1353700.html#slide=806066 

And also you might like the read the article to get more perspective on the situation.  Hope it's helpful to you.


----------

